# University counseling



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone made use of counseling services at university?
What were your experiences like? 
Was it the first time you went deliberately?


----------



## kiwikiwikiwi (Mar 9, 2016)

At my University they have a very poor reputation, I heard that they told someone that they didn't have a disorder that they had been diagnosed with. Never tried it out.


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

As with most therapy options, there's a certain level of luck involved. I did not pair well with the counselor I saw in undergrad, nor with the other students in group therapy. The whole thing felt like a waste of time to me. In grad school one of my friends went to our school's counseling center and had great sessions. I also had a student who said she benefited from counseling services, and wouldn't have been able to afford an outside therapist.

If you're looking for help I think it's worth at least meeting with a counselor and see where things go. It is part of what you're paying for, and at worst you've lost an hour of your time. Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

I only went to see the university counsellor once, and that was just to get special consideration for my assessments due to anticipatory grief.

Unsurprisingly, like with many of my other therapy sessions with psychologists, I bawled my eyes out. I remember she took down a lot of notes, nodded sympathetically and helped me to get that special consideration.

At my old university, the counselling service is only short term. I think you get about three sessions? before you get referred to an external psychologist. It might even just be one session, actually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

I actually started seeing the counselor at my university this semester and I like it more than the therapist I was seeing last year.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm in uni now and I'm reluctant to see a counsellor who would probably hate me


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Hmm, I'm currently on a gap year so I'll be going Uni in Sept

It never really crossed my mind to do so, until my current GP advised me to make use of the services when I get there. I just hope they're understanding.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

The university I went to had their own health center, I saw a therapist there a few times. I stopped going because I was feeling pretty good, free, and comfortable that I didn't need to continue the sessions because I had nothing to talk about. My therapist was great though. She had wisdom, patience, and wonderful small challenges for me. She also made it clear that if I did not feel comfortable with her I could always change therapist. It is a hit and miss sometimes and you will meet different types. Find the one that works for you.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

My experience was just that it was overburdened. I tried to go get an appointment to get with a psychiatrist, but they were too filled up to get me an appointment before the end of the semester. Apparently the wait times for therapists were even worse.


----------



## NicoleA15 (Feb 17, 2016)

I almost went twice but kinda got scared away each time, my school's counseling department doesn't have a very good reputation either. I also thing I'm (hopefully) coming out of a depression right now, so I don't know if I'm "bad enough" and don't want to waste their time.


----------

